# How can I get a download of CryENGINE2 or CryENGINE3 sandbox editor?



## XanderDylan

I am very interested in developing playable environments in the CryENGINE 2 or 3 sandbox editor. I don't know how to get a download. If anybody knows where I can find a download, that would be awesome.


----------



## muselmane

the sandbox 2 editor only comes with Crysis and getting the Sandbox 3 editor should get kind of difficult, since the game to it isnt released yet. I've heard that the new cryengine 3 will become free to use for non commercial projects (or something like that...) but even that should still take a while


----------



## XanderDylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muselmane* 
the sandbox 2 editor only comes with Crysis and getting the Sandbox 3 editor should get kind of difficult, since the game to it isnt released yet. I've heard that the new cryengine 3 will become free to use for non commercial projects (or something like that...) but even that should still take a while

Ok so if I were to buy the original Crysis I would get Sandbox 2? I guess I can wait for Sandbox 3 but it looks amazing. Thanks! +1rep


----------



## SmokinWaffle

You have to get the actual full game to use the Sandbox, as the sandbox isn't a standalone thing. It needs all of the maps/textures that are in the game. And yes, sandbox 2 does come with Crysis, it's on the DVD.

It's very complex also, but good fun once you manage to figure it out somewhat.


----------



## muselmane

or you just get the Crysis Mod SDK from crymod.com


----------



## XanderDylan

awesome i'll try out both options! Thanks!


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Can the sandbox 2 be used with the crysis demo aswell

I thought it could?


----------



## Chandlermaki

It's in the Demo's directory too. There's a folder called "Editor" or something along those lines.


----------

